# Post a picture of your Favorite Pokemon!



## Yamirami (Aug 1, 2010)

Because everyone loves pokemon, amiright 










Ma babies <3


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Only because in everyone pokemon game I've played I'd always have to catch a Magikarp and get him to level 20


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

I've played some Pokemon Red and now Im playing Pokemon Silver! They're great. I like a lot of Pokemon but my favorite is Charmander. Just look at him. He is AWESOME


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Gengaaar


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I want a choir of bulbasaurs.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Cleary said:


> I want a choir of bulbasaurs.


Bulbasaur or sure


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Here I am, snuggling with my Torchic.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Dratini/Dragonair/Dragonite























Usually good pokemon look sort of mean in their final form but Dragonite looks even more AWESOME and cute!!! It's waving!!!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm a big fan of electric types, Luxray is my main electric right now. This is sorta embarrassing but a few nights ago I had a dream where I was camping and I found a Shinx, it was like a kitten but with the blue/yellow and star, CUTEST THING EVER!!! 








Shinx









Luxray


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Snorlax, of course.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Alakazam


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Munchlax. Caught it with the honey trees, 1% chance or something ^_^

















I'm thinking of making it into one of my HM slaves cause it has pick-up.


----------



## Music speaks (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

rdrr said:


> Snorlax, of course.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

BLASTDUCK

Close second









Arcabell

http://alexonsager.net/pokemon/ Way too much fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Piratchu.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I was always a fan of Mewtwo, mainly because it was possibly the strongest psychic pokemon and arguably the strongest (but genetically modified) pokemon in the entire series. I liked the whole idea that it was designed and created as a descendent of Mew in the laboratory, but broke free because it was too strong to contain and had its own free will. Mewtwo is awesomeness in the form of a pokemon. Can't be beaten.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Music speaks said:


>


Nine-tails. Very graceful Pokemon. But weak! :b


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow....just wow.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Mew.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Gastrodons all the way


----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Magneton up in this piece.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

faintresemblance said:


>


:int


----------

